# دورة CCNA كاملة من Cisco



## ابراهيم الجمل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اقدم لكم *دورة CCNA كاملة من Cisco*


عبارة عن عرض تقديمى مش كتاب لسهولة العرض وتوصيل المعلومه
العرض اكتر من رائع ويعلم كل المبتدئين بسهولة فعلا بجد مش كلام هوه بس كبير شوية عشان الدورة كاملة بس لذيذ جدا
طبعا دا زى ما قولت من cisco بس منقول من احد المهندسين الى بيدرسوا الكورس فى سيسكو 

من هنا 

http://engineer-programs.blogspot.com/2010/12/ccna-cisco.html

​


----------

